# URGENT--CPU+Mobo under 8k



## windtalker (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello all,

I need to buy new CPU+MoBo. I'll be using it for the gaming, image editing, watching 720p videos and MS Office 2010 mostly. I do NOT plan to use it for HTPC or similar things or overclock it or upgrade it except for adding a RAM module. I will be using win 7 x86.

I have rest of the components that includes an *XFX Radeon 4670* 1gb DDR3 graphics card and a 500w Zebronics SMPS

My budget for CPU +MoBO is strictly *8000* bucks. From what I hear intel won't do me any good in this budget because of lack of multi cores. But I may have been misinformed. So, obviously I turn towards AMD. I do NOT want ASUS MoBO. I have too many bad experiences with the damn Rashi Peripherals, especially in Kolkata.

If I use DDR 3 1600, will it be a bottleneck for the MoBo with FSB of 1333 MHz?
BTW Will Amd LLano processors do any good as I have a 4670?
Any good place in Kolkata to buy.. Is it a good idea to order from costtocost or Computer Empire, Delhi?

Open to all suggestions.
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2011)

processor|Athlon II X4 640|4760
motherboard|GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P v3.1|2700source:smcinternational.in
total:7460

note:make sure to get v3.1 as there is also v4.0 of the same model with same price but it has inferior 3+1 VRM instead of 4+1 VRM on v3.1.because of this v3.1 can fully support even 6 core processors & 125W phenom II quad cores & thus is much better option in terms of future proofing.

specifications
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)


> 2 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 8 GB of system memory
> Support for DDR3 1333+ (O.C.)



whether DDR3 1600 is justified for this setup i can't say as i never owned an AMD system.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P v3.1 is easily available on most of the local shops @ 2.6k but if OP somehow got a rev 4.0 mobo then there won't be much difference as he is not going to OC so PII and Athlon II cpus with 95W TDP will run just fine on that.

Coming to the cpu it's hard to find Athlon II X4s so it's better to get Phenom II X4 840 @ 5.3k from local shops.

1600Mhz ram will run at 1333 Mhz on the this mobo - to run them at 1600Mhz Op needs to OC the mems a little bit but that's very easy to do


----------



## Tarun (Dec 16, 2011)

> If I use DDR 3 1600, will it be a bottleneck for the MoBo with FSB of 1333 MHz?


u just have to enter the BIOS and change to RAM multiplier from x6.66 to x8.00  as for the 4670 thats fine


----------



## windtalker (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you guys for your replies.
Any ideas abt any good place in Kolkata to buy...


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ try MD computers and bargain a bit to get a good deal


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

Me n Tenida was in the Chandni chawk yesterday n find out no Athlon II X4 processors are available. Only Phenom II and Athlon II X2 are available. So Phenom II 955 is the best choice now. Price will be around 5.8K..


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Me n Tenida was in the Chandni chawk yesterday n find out no Athlon II X4 processors are available.



Any idea about when they will be available again? Cause, till then suggesting atlonII X4 would make no sense at all. (and I don't think they will be imported again soon, if not ever).


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

Only choice is Online stores like smc, theitwares, Flipkart etc.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ most of the time they are costlier than street price. :-/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ most of the time they are costlier than street price. :-/


is this true even for situations where you buy from the shop itself which also sells online e.g.smcinternational in nehru place?


----------



## windtalker (Dec 19, 2011)

I finally got the following items from Supreme IT Mall, behind Chandni Metro Gate-

Athlon II x4 645- Rs 5000
GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P v3.1- Rs 2550
Zion 4 GB 1333- Rs 1200

Thank you all for your cooperation


----------



## Tenida (Dec 19, 2011)

^^So you find Athlon II quad core processor at this hard time...nice very nice.Congrats


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2011)

windtalker said:


> I finally got the following items from Supreme IT Mall, behind Chandni Metro Gate-
> 
> Athlon II x4 645- Rs 5000
> GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P v3.1- Rs 2550
> ...



Nice purchase buddy n the prices are good too. Congrats man....nJoy gaming now.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

windtalker said:


> I finally got the following items from Supreme IT Mall, behind Chandni Metro Gate-
> 
> Athlon II x4 645- Rs 5000
> GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2P v3.1- Rs 2550
> ...



Congrats on your purchase and for finding that Athlon II X4 645 - though I'm not a great fan of the shop from where you got the cpu but at the end of the day you just got the right things at right prices which made it a good deal


----------

